# A dogs foot pad sliced..



## Small Farm Life (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi all what do you do for a deep slice in a dogs foot pad? I am not able to go to vet. Sky high prices keep from doing that. I so far cleaned and bandaged till he can walk on it. He is a lab and very active. He sliced it I think on corn stalks. He runs in the fields. Thanks for any advice...


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Had this happen and took the dog to the Vet, was told to use neosporen (SP) and bandage the foot and then put a cotton baby sock over the the bandage. Not sure how deep the cut is, would watch it, sometimes antobiotics are needed.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

May well need oral antibiotics. Stitching it would have been ideal, but barring that absolutely no running/jumping/etc and keep walking to a minimum until it's healed and then another couple of weeks. Keep it covered, but check every day to make sure it's not getting infected. Pad injuries heal very slowly.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

If you have access to agricultural antibiotics-- a good stiff dose of a long acting one may help-- consult a vet about it-- or at least someone who is experienced at doctoring their own animals. It is NOT against the law to dose your own animal with OTC antibiotics-- you just need to know the dosage and appropiateness.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

My girl did this on a piece of broken glass. BIG, clean slice on the big pad, front paw.

My vet would not stitch pads. I got the same advice from vet - neosporin, bandage and baby sock. She healed fine.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

to reduce the occurance of this sort of thing, road work on pavement or hard unpaved roads & tuff foot. it'll thicken & harden the pads. tuff foot also helps healing.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

That happened to one of my dogs a year ago. The vet used wire stitches to hold the pad together. In addition to keeping him quiet (ha!), and giving him antibiotics, I had to keep his foot dry (ha!). The vet fashioned a boot out of a thick plastic baggy type thing, but he would come in the house without it about half the time. The dog and I survived it!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If I remember the name correctly, Skin Shield works great on something like that (the bottle is in my dog emergency bag in the basement or I'd be certain of the name). It numbs the area a bit and does NOT sting like New Skin does, and kinda sticks things together and keeps dirt out.

I bought it at Walgreens drug store.

Mon


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I have used super glue in cases as this...but it needs to be done right after it is cleaned up while it is still fresh. At this point, all that can really be done is to keep it clean with peroxide, slather it in antibiotic ointment, and keep it dry and protected (vet wrap and tape works well).


----------



## jenofthewoods (Jan 21, 2008)

My vet told me to use superglue to save me some money. Ive done it several times on my dog and its worked fine. Ive even used it on small cuts on myself.
Of course use an antibiotics or hydrogen peroxide to clean out the wound first.


----------



## Small Farm Life (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the help his foot pad has healed and he is back to running around..


----------

